# Romantic Era is Now My Favorite Era



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I can thank Vivaldi and Bach for getting me into Classical music. But now I am craving these serious pieces. They allow just the right amount of turbulence for me along with the beauty. Looking forward to exploring more of these great works.  I won't stop listening to Baroque and some of the Classical Era though. Haven't reallly listened to much modern stuff lately. That might be my next step. Though put on the back burner as of late.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Good to hear you're expanding your horizons even more. You don't have to give anything up to enjoy something new. I wish you happy discoveries!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Does this need recognition, or an awarded medal, or some such?

Enjoy.

Brahms ~ Piano Quartet in C minor, opus 60, third movement (animated score)





Schubert ~ "Nacht und Träume" -- Elly Ameling, Soprano




Barbara Hendricks, Soprano / Andras Schiff, piano





Symphony No. 8





Schumann ~ Fantasiestücke


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Damn right it is :3


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Romantic era? I am appalled!


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

I used to really loathe the music of Brahms (I guess that's what I get for trying to immediately dive into his symphonies and piano concertos), but I've been opening up to him recently through his piano miniatures and chamber music (Especially his Clarinet Quintet, Op. 60 Piano Quartet (The scherzo in this is sublime) and Horn Trio). I've also been enjoying some of Dvorak's and Mahler's symphonies.

It makes me excited about where I can go next. I'd really love to be able to enjoy a work like Tristan without falling asleep .


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Best of luck on your climb to the top of Mt. Wagner


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

RichardWagner said:


> Best of luck on your climb to the top of Mt. Wagner


I had a nosebleed before I got to 100 feet.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

RichardWagner said:


> Best of luck on your climb to the top of Mt. Wagner


Not sure if Opera is the direction of music I'm leading to. More like late Schubert, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Grieg, Mahler, Bruckner, Sibelius, Strauss, and Rachmaninov. And if you count Beethoven as early Romantic, him to.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Not sure if Opera is the direction of music I'm leading to. More like late Schubert, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Grieg, Mahler, Bruckner, Sibelius, Strauss, and Rachmaninov. And if you count Beethoven as early Romantic, him to.


This is pretty surprising. Seems like a really sudden change for you Neo. Care to explain what happened??


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> This is pretty surprising. Seems like a really sudden change for you Neo. Care to explain what happened??


Not sure. I realized in the Haydn Symphonies that I wanted more turbulence in my Symphonies. What better place to look than the Romantic Era. But I do still like the beauty and the Romantic Era offers plenty of that as well. I've learned to relax. Patience is important with this Era. Lights out and full concentrations made it easier to concentrate. I guess I'm at the point of my Classical Music understanding that I want to explore more rather than stick with the same music. Thus, most my listening is away from what my favorites are. When I returned back to Corelli, I thought this was nice but time to explore the unknown. I was always a big fan of Dvorak's New World Symphony. I think that started my thinking of maybe I should check out more from this Era.


----------



## worov (Oct 12, 2012)

Have tried some Schumann ? He's my favourite romantic composer. Here is a little introduction to Schumann's world :

Albumblätter, opus 124: 




His chamber music is awesome and his lieder are some of the best too.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Maybe it was some kind of denial? 

Or maybe your focus on energy, rhythm, and conciseness has relaxed a little as the world of richer harmony is opening up to you. I had a process like that happen to me. Sometimes Beethoven can be viewed as the best of both worlds, but if you crave more harmonic richness, you won't stop with him.

I should probably read the posts in this thread before I start psychoanalyzing you or something. Seriously though, this does make me kind of happy. Just don't start hating classicism and baroque on me.:lol:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> I guess I'm at the point of my Classical Music understanding that I want to explore more rather than stick with the same music. Thus, most my listening is away from what my favorites are. When I returned back to Corelli, I thought this was nice but time to explore the unknown. I was always a big fan of Dvorak's New World Symphony. I think that started my thinking of maybe I should check out more from this Era.


Its always fun when you get into a stage of exploration, I got that way with modernist symphonies and concertos. More recently, I have a process like that happening with Mahler and Richard Strauss, and also with the works I don't know of the most famous 19th century composers like Brahms, Beethoven, Chopin, Mendelssohn, and even Tchaikovsky who I so regularly claim to go back to as a personal favorite. Seems to be another one also happening on and off with popular music.

I can't even remember what caused me to actually get really curious in these different exploration phases. It was kind of a long process and not without its set backs. Happy exploring!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I must ask you a very important question now. How familiar are you with the symphonies of Tchaikovsky? And also, have you tried Dvorak's 8th(Dvorak is not the most turbulent, but his best works have a boldness to them and the 8th has sort of a brighter glowing, but not as expansive sound as the 9th; highly recommend the 7th too when you are ready and the Cello Concerto is a different beast entirely, very "in your face")? 

Tchaikovsky's 6th is the definition of a turbulent symphony. The 4th is less sad and accomplished on the whole, but more ballsy. 5th is not my favorite but you might like it. The 1st, "Winter Day Dreams," has the most deeply joyful, exciting, and sad finale, I love it very much.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Beside Schumann's Symphonies and Concertos his Dichterliebe Op.48 is/are good lieder, and Das Paradies und die Peri is very warm and lovable. Also his overtures are very good. Don't forget his Symphony in G minor ''Zwickau'', its first movement is as good as first movement of his symphony No.3. I still need to get his Genoveva and few works of Schumann I don't have. Schumann is so soulful ...


I'm specifically a Dvorak expert, so if you want any specific sub-genre in his collection ask me to help you out 
Indeed I can assist with Sibelius info too.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

What would you say if your favorite part of the Romantic, early, middle, or late? Early is from Beethoven to Schumann maybe, middle is Chopin to Saint-Saens, and late is Tchaikovsky to Sibelius-ish, maybe you could count Rachmaninoff.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

It appears his favorite would be late. Leoš Janáček is a recommendation if you haven't gotten a lot of his stuff yet. Dvorak is one of my favorites, and Janáček compares favorably.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I think late Romanticism would be my favorite part. Sibelius, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, Grieg, Strauss, Rachmaninov, and etc. And thanks everyone for the recommendations. Will take some time to go through them. I'll definitely explore Mahler and Bruckner as well though I gotta be real adventurous for that.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> I must ask you a very important question now. How familiar are you with the symphonies of Tchaikovsky? And also, have you tried Dvorak's 8th(Dvorak is not the most turbulent, but his best works have a boldness to them and the 8th has sort of a brighter glowing, but not as expansive sound as the 9th; highly recommend the 7th too when you are ready and the Cello Concerto is a different beast entirely, very "in your face")?
> 
> Tchaikovsky's 6th is the definition of a turbulent symphony. The 4th is less sad and accomplished on the whole, but more ballsy. 5th is not my favorite but you might like it. The 1st, "Winter Day Dreams," has the most deeply joyful, exciting, and sad finale, I love it very much.


Yeah I've heard all 5 of those. LIke them all. But more listenings are always good. Tchaikovsky's 6th ends rather sadly as I remember. And Dvorak's 7th and 8th are kind of similar to his 9th.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

RichardWagner said:


> Best of luck on your climb to the top of Mt. Wagner


Wagner isnt the ultimate form of Romanticism.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Yeah I think late Romanticism would be my favorite part. Sibelius, Tchaikovsky, Dvorak, Grieg, Strauss, Rachmaninov, and etc. And thanks everyone for the recommendations. Will take some time to go through them. I'll definitely explore Mahler and Bruckner as well though I gotta be real adventurous for that.


Late Romantic, I do believe, was my gateway into Classical music.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> Wagner isnt the ultimate form of Romanticism.


Im confused by your usage of "form". Indeed Wagner isn't a form.

Wagner's mature music dramas however are the ultimate manifestations of the romantic ideal.

Debussy, Schoenberg et al didn't take music in a new direction away from Romanticism because of the overwhelming significance of Brahms or Mendelssohn.

The unpalatable truth for musical egalitarians such as yourself.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, if romantic music became bloated and watered down, I'd surely take it in another direction like Debussy, Schoenberg et al

I like Wagner


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

RichardWagner said:


> Im confused by your usage of "form". Indeed Wagner isn't a form.
> 
> Wagner's mature music dramas however are the ultimate manifestations of the romantic ideal.
> 
> ...


Hmmm.....I haven't seen Couchie around lately....would you know anything about that Mr. Wagner?


----------



## Morgante (Jul 26, 2012)

Schubert is better than Mendelssohn.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

KenOC said:


> Romantic era? I am appalled!


I know. A generation upset about their bad hair day



















inventing First Wave Emo and thinking everyone is interested in their 'all about me' type "personal expression" is pretty disgusting.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> Hmmm.....I haven't seen Couchie around lately....would you know anything about that Mr. Wagner?


Wagnerites with that particular mono-obsession about the composer are pretty much, from one to the next, interchangeable


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> Late Romantic, I do believe, was my gateway into Classical music.


Yes, for many it is the later Romantic -- or film scores (which, with Korngold, Franz Waxman, Miklos Rosza, et alia, was 'late romantic') are often the gateway drug, plunging unsuspecting souls into a lifetime of dependence upon classical music.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Yes, for many it is the later Romantic -- or film scores (which, with Korngold, Franz Waxman, Miklos Rosza, et alia, was 'late romantic') are often the gateway drug, plunging unsuspecting souls into a lifetime of dependence upon classical music.


Ah, I never did the film scores approach, but I do like Miklos Rosza (and Nino Rota). I'm not a big fan of film scores in general and I don't really see the huge appeal of them. I do listen here and there, but they get marginal listening time.

I'd say the composers that got me into it were Dvorak, Brahms Schoenberg, Ravel, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Bartok, Stravinsky, Saint-Saens, Vivaldi, and Glass, or something like that. Although, it really all started with Mozart in third grade, but I quickly moved on from that and have rarely listened to Mozart since... I've been meaning to revisit large portions of his works for the longest time but have not dedicated myself to it.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

RichardWagner said:


> Im confused by your usage of "form". Indeed Wagner isn't a form.
> 
> Wagner's mature music dramas however are the ultimate manifestations of the romantic ideal.
> 
> ...


Germans aren't the only composers who matter or are influential


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

PetrB said:


> I know. A generation upset about their bad hair day
> View attachment 11176
> View attachment 11177
> View attachment 11178
> ...


Of course. Who would want to listen to the genuine, personal voice of a fellow human being when you could listen to soulless, pointless sonic architecture?

I like non-Romantic music too.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Experience broadens your tastes. The people who make lists of things they hate and think are overrated usually don't know what they're talking about. Everything isn't the same level of great, but it's possible to appreciate something that isn't your favorite if you know what you're listening to.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I've learned to appreciate the Romantic era. I recognize (though most of it is not to my taste) there are many great composers from this era, though generally I am only in the mood for this style of music on rare occasions. There are some exceptions to this - like Mendelssohn whose music I adore, but he sounds far more Classicist than Romantic to my ears.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> Of course. Who would want to listen to the genuine, personal voice of a fellow human being when you could listen to soulless, pointless sonic architecture?
> 
> I like non-Romantic music too.


It is all, by nature 'personal,' and also all has 'soul.' It depends on what style you prefer, or what you recognize as 'soul' or 'personal.' To me, a great deal of the romantic era is too obvious in what it successfully achieves - this is merely a matter of personal taste.

But what you posted verges on the personal insult front, say, for example that those who find Mozart profound and meaningful are soulless clinical ********, simply because they don't respond the same way to Brahms beating you over the head with a timpani stick to remind you of your heartbeat 

It is entirely possible for a person to hear and deeply respond to the 'soul' in Debussy's Jeux more than to anything by Wagner, and that statement, the musical objects in reverse, is just as true for another sort of listener. That means both reactions / perspectives are true, and there is no real conflict, either.

There are a few well-known composers who are (to me) horrible pedants, their works sounding like just that. On that front, both Sorabji and Franck come instantly to mind as composers for whom the medium never became a direct conduit to 'express' anything -- which will start a flame war, imo, better left for another thread

The soul vs. soul-less argument is cheap, vituperous, and worthless. "I feel, like music which massages / reminds me of my feelings ~ and you don't, you soulless *******." Talk about a cheap shot which says nothing....


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

She wasn't being serious, Petr.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Without really gifted and refined writing skills, and without the tone and body language to accompany the verbiage, nearly impossible to detect. People forget that.

Besides, Ziggy, and others in that general field, say there is no joke which does not come without the joke deliverer having some felt or perceived sense they are couching a truth in humor: i.e. all jokes are actually 'serious.'


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

BurningDesire said:


> Germans aren't the only composers who matter or are influential


Debussy was French.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Without really gifted and refined writing skills, and without the tone and body language to accompany the verbiage, nearly impossible to detect. People forget that.
> 
> Besides, Ziggy, and others in that general field, say there is no joke which does not come without the joke deliverer having some felt or perceived sense they are couching a truth in humor: i.e. all jokes are actually 'serious.'


The best hint would have been in the form of the "invisible text" that you despise that she left beneath the post! Just because Dodecaplex is gone doesn't mean that you can stop checking!

Also helps if you've read enough of Burning Desire's posts to know if that opinion aligns with what she generally posts. Alas, not all of us are Burning Desire biographers.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

There was some truth in that, but I was mostly joking. I don't personally see the appeal of a classicist approach to music, but there's a fair amount I find to be quite beautiful. I just don't put much stock in the idea of objectivity in music, and I don't understand the desire to write or listen to music that is... well... unemotional for my lacking a better word. Not really a great word for what I mean, I'll need to try and come up with something better.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> I just don't put much stock in the idea of objectivity in music, and I don't understand the desire to write or listen to music that is... well... unemotional for my lacking a better word.


And...Bach?


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

KenOC said:


> And...Bach?


What about Bach? o3o


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Not sure if Opera is the direction of music I'm leading to. More like late Schubert, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Grieg, *Mahler*, Bruckner, Sibelius, *Strauss*, and Rachmaninov. And if you count Beethoven as early Romantic, him to.


Mahler and Strauss are the way to go. 
Give Wagner a chance even if you do only listen to the orchestral stuff.
This is pretty awesome:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> Wagner isnt the ultimate form of Romanticism.


Blasphemy!


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> She wasn't being serious, Petr.


The ninja text!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Cnote11 said:


> The best hint would have been in the form of the "invisible text" that you despise that she left beneath the post! Just because Dodecaplex is gone doesn't mean that you can stop checking!
> 
> Also helps if you've read enough of Burning Desire's posts to know if that opinion aligns with what she generally posts. Alas, not all of us are Burning Desire biographers.


Worth saying again - invisible text, on any forum, regardless of your age, is infantile. It is also 'coy' 
Infants are cute, infantile not: coy, perhaps between two who are intimate, or in person flirting, has a charm, but not here (imho.) I hope none of the younger people here are ready to cop the plea, "I'm just fifteen," or similar.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

deleted post

PetrB, your opinion is *WRONG.*TM and don't get angry at _me_ for using the white text again, cos I'm just fifteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen...... ut:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

PetrB said:


> Worth saying again - invisible text, on any forum, regardless of your age, is infantile. It is also 'coy'
> Infants are cute, infantile not: coy, perhaps between two who are intimate, or in person flirting, has a charm, but not here (imho.) I hope none of the younger people here are ready to cop the plea, "I'm just fifteen," or similar.


*dislikes 9999999999999999 times*


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

PetrB said:


> Worth saying again - invisible text, on any forum, regardless of your age, is infantile. It is also 'coy'
> Infants are cute, infantile not: coy, perhaps between two who are intimate, or in person flirting, has a charm, but not here (imho.) I hope none of the younger people here are ready to cop the plea, "I'm just fifteen," or similar.


Come on dude, I'm only 22. Gimme a break. :3


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> deleted post
> 
> PetrB, your opinion is *WRONG.*TM and don't get angry at _me_ for using the white text again, cos I'm just fifteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen...... ut:


The text is so white... its like how much whiter could it get, and the answer is none...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> The text is so white... its like how much whiter could it get, and the answer is none...


Why thank you!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> The text is so white... its like how much whiter could it get, and the answer is none...


A Spinal Tap reference?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> A Spinal Tap reference?


I still haven't actually watched that film...


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> A Spinal Tap reference?


These references go to 11 

That one didnt make any sense X3


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> These references go to 11
> 
> That one didnt make any sense X3


I got a "micro cube" amp and pickup for my classical guitar.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm only 25 (is considered a teenager in countries with negative population growth!) and I find PetrB's (the one with very unattractive avatar) comments gross and offensive. I can't be defensive enough to deal with them ...


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Some of the comments last few posts are getting too personal and in violation of the terms of service.



> Do not post comments about other members person or »posting style« on the forum (unless said comments are unmistakably positive). Argue opinions all you like but do not get personal and never resort to »ad homs«.


Now that we have established who does and does not like invisible text, please let us return to the subject at hand.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You all should probably blame me for starting to use invisible text, I think I introduced it here a year or 2 ago though I don't remember exactly why. I think I did it for a game, and hid the answers in white until the answer was found and then could be checked. Or, I did it for some other silly reason.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You all should probably blame me for starting to use invisible text, I think I introduced it here a year or 2 ago though I don't remember exactly why. I think I did it for a game, and hid the answers in white until the answer was found and then could be checked. Or, I did it for some other silly reason.


If you introduced it, it was Aramis and later Herlocksholmes who really put it to use. But maybe you bit into the forbidden fruit, opened pandora's box, ect, and the others made use of it, lol.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> You all should probably blame me for starting to use invisible text...


Quis custodiet ipsos custodes?


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> If you introduced it, it was Aramis and later Herlocksholmes who really put it to use. But maybe you bit into the forbidden fruit, opened pandora's box, ect, and the others made use of it, lol.


The only reason I started using it was as a clever way to get around the idiotic 10 character minimum per post. (Why can't a just answer a question with a simple yes or no?)


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

violadude said:


> The only reason I started using it was as a clever way to get around the idiotic 10 character minimum per post. (Why can't a just answer a question with a simple yes or no?)


Cuz.

The forum owner never heard that "Brevity is the soul of wit"?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> Cuz.
> 
> The forum owner never heard that "Brevity is the soul of wit"?


?


.
........


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

This era is my favorite also here is the best sounding music that had not the limits of classic era music.Also the music was much longer.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

mtmailey said:


> This era is my favorite also here is the best sounding music that had not the limits of classic era music.Also the music was much longer.


Long music is the best.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

mtmailey said:


> This era is my favorite also here is the best sounding music that had not the limits of classic era music.Also the music was much longer.


Every era of music has limitations though!


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

mtmailey said:


> This era is my favorite also here is the best sounding music that had not the limits of classic era music.Also the music was much longer.


You should listen to some Morton Feldman. Or La Monte Young :3


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

violadude said:


> Every era of music has limitations though!


What's the limitation now? o3o


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> What's the limitation now? o3o


We are limited by what sounds we can physically produce, what sounds we can imagine, what sounds we can perceive.

Just the fact that we are beings with limitations mean that our music must, by definition, be limited as well.

But maybe I'm getting a bit too philosophical here


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

violadude said:


> We are limited by what sounds we can physically produce, what sounds we can imagine, what sounds we can perceive.
> 
> Just the fact that we are beings with limitations mean that our music must, by definition, be limited as well.
> 
> But maybe I'm getting a bit too philosophical here


And now we can produce almost any sound by Disco/Dj Stuff and other electric devices. Though creating something beautiful with those noises is also some kind of art, like what Jean Michel Jarre have done.

Still I prefer Setar, Yangqin, Harp, Piano, Oboe and Saxophone (and many other) because their sound is noble and beautiful ... and they don't need "electricity"!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

violadude said:


> We are limited by what sounds we can physically produce, what sounds we can imagine, what sounds we can perceive.


We are limited by what we think music should be and what it should express.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

RichardWagner said:


> Long music is the best.


That's why I like John Cage (reference to "As Slow As Possible").


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That's why I like John Cage (reference to "As Slow As Possible").


A current performance is scheduled to last 639 years. Eat your heart out, Götterdämmerung.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Favorite Eras at the moment for me. 
1. Romantic
2. Baroque
3. Classical 
4. Everything Else.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> And now we can produce almost any sound by Disco/Dj Stuff and other electric devices. Though creating something beautiful with those noises is also some kind of art, like what Jean Michel Jarre have done.


We can produce almost any sound that we are aware of, yes.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Re the ordering of eras, I'm reminded of Satie's comment on La Mer's 'From Dawn to Noon on the Sea': "I liked the bit about quarter to eleven."


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Re the ordering of eras, I'm reminded of Satie's comment on La Mer's 'From Dawn to Noon on the Sea': "I liked the bit about quarter to eleven."


Haha Satie was quite a character.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Haha Satie was quite a character.


You met him?! I envy you!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

KenOC said:


> A current performance is scheduled to last 639 years. Eat your heart out, Götterdämmerung.


I am certainly looking forward to 5th of October next year.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You met him?! I envy you!


No but I heard about him.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Favorite Eras at the moment for me.
> 1. Romantic
> 2. Baroque
> 3. Classical
> 4. Everything Else.


Classical above 20th/21st century?! Sacrilege!!!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Classical has CPE Bach, Stamitz, Boccherini, Beethoven, and early Schubert. That is enough for me to put it ahead. Sorry. Maybe I'll go through a 20th Century phase soon. Yes I'm a conservative listener you could say at the moment.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> Classical has CPE Bach, Stamitz, Boccherini, Beethoven, and early Schubert. That is enough for me to put it ahead. Sorry. Maybe I'll go through a 20th Century phase soon. Yes I'm a conservative listener you could say at the moment.


But you're not a dinosaur looking at your Beethoven symphony list.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> Cuz.
> 
> The forum owner never heard that "Brevity is the soul of wit"?


I think of it in aesthetic terms. Just saying yes or no, seems like you are taking up valuable space or something, not that that is true, but the fact remains that the space of a paragraph is used for that simple yes or no.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

BurningDesire said:


> What's the limitation now? o3o


Future generations will decide on an answer to that.

I say there is limitation in an excess of possibilities, and this is sort of a truth that applies to life in general.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> I can thank Vivaldi and Bach for getting me into Classical music. But now I am craving these serious pieces. They allow just the right amount of turbulence for me along with the beauty. Looking forward to exploring more of these great works.  I won't stop listening to Baroque and some of the Classical Era though. Haven't reallly listened to much modern stuff lately. That might be my next step. Though put on the back burner as of late.


It is the first time I see this, and I am shocked...  Are you sure that it's not a passing phase or something, because I had those a lot.... I got into classical through early-20th century classical music ( mostly Bartok, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Debussy)...and then I begun to explore contemporary music but it was too much for me, too depressing. After months I discovered the other eras, I found that baroque and classical are the most boring...so I stayed much time on Early Music and Romanticism ... but lately I gave up to romanticism and felt in love with baroque. Baroque and Early Music is pretty much all I have been listening to for the last months...and it will remain that way. Now I find the harmonic "diversity" of Romanticism pretty annoying and disturbing, not to mention modernism... (I only dig Bartok from time to time, in small "doses"). I really become happy with these two eras, Early Baroque being my favorite of all. Late Baroque tends to be somehow homogenous... and too mechanical at times... I don't know, maybe you just discovered something new, but it might be a passing phase as well.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Romantic music ftw! Who doesn't like Johann Strauss and his family?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Renaissance said:


> It is the first time I see this, and I am shocked...  Are you sure that it's not a passing phase or something, because I had those a lot.... I got into classical through early-20th century classical music ( mostly Bartok, Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Debussy)...and then I begun to explore contemporary music but it was too much for me, too depressing. After months I discovered the other eras, I found that baroque and classical are the most boring...so I stayed much time on Early Music and Romanticism ... but lately I gave up to romanticism and felt in love with baroque. Baroque and Early Music is pretty much all I have been listening to for the last months...and it will remain that way. Now I find the harmonic "diversity" of Romanticism pretty annoying and disturbing, not to mention modernism... (I only dig Bartok from time to time, in small "doses"). I really become happy with these two eras, Early Baroque being my favorite of all. Late Baroque tends to be somehow homogenous... and too mechanical at times... I don't know, maybe you just discovered something new, but it might be a passing phase as well.


Late Baroque and Late Romanticism ftw.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Neoshredder, I can fully appreciate being attached for so long to the Baroque. That was also my great love: Destouches, Buxtehude, Monteverdi, Balbastre, Purcell, Campra, the Scarlatti's, Telemann, Frescobaldi, Pergolesi, the almighty J.S. Bach, etc.

If you want turbulence, then you might enjoy the dense thicket that is Schumann's "Manfred" Overture.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah I would say it is still my favorite. Though I would expand it from Mozart to Shostakovich. And I still get my Baroque listening in on occasion. Like on Christmas Eve, I listened to Corelli's Christmas Concerto. I guess I could just say I love Classical Music rather than trying to find an Era that best fits me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Not me. My heart lies with Bach, Mozart and early to mid Beethoven.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Not me. My heart lies with Bach, Mozart and early to mid Beethoven.


That was me early on. But felt the need to expand. I still agree that early Beethoven was better as well. Late Beethoven had more in common with Modernism than Romanticism imo. Late Schubert definitely was Romantic though.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> That was me early on. But felt the need to expand. I still agree that early Beethoven was better as well. Late Beethoven had more in common with Modernism than Romanticism imo. Late Schubert definitely was Romantic though.


I am thoroughly acquainted with all musical periods. It's just that the music of Bruckner, Mahler, Brahms and those that came later do not move me the way Bach, Mozart or early to mid Beethoven can. I do have some favorites of the Romantic era such as the Brahms first symphony, but it is not the place I choose to spend most of my time.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I am thoroughly acquainted with all musical periods. It's just that the music of Bruckner, Mahler, Brahms and those that came later do not move me the way Bach, Mozart or early to mid Beethoven can. I do have some favorites of the Romantic era such as the Brahms first symphony, but it is not the place I choose to spend most of my time.


Well some of my favorites include Schubert, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Sibelius, and etc. It's an era of great exploration. I was quickly attracted to Baroque and Classical Eras due to upbeat and catchy melodies. Especially since Vivaldi's Four Seasons basically got me into Classical Music. But over the years, I wanted to hear more complex sounds.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

neoshredder said:


> Well some of my favorites include Schubert, Mendelssohn, Brahms, Dvorak, Tchaikovsky, Sibelius, and etc. It's an era of great exploration. I was quickly attracted to Baroque and Classical Eras due to upbeat and catchy melodies. Especially since Vivaldi's Four Seasons basically got me into Classical Music. But over the years, I wanted to hear more complex sounds.


Try the William Schuman symphonies #6,8,9 and 10 and Peter Mennin symphonies #7,8 and 9.
Should be enough complex sounds to last a long time.
I've listened to these scores for months now and found th effort was well worth it. My ears are now thoroughly 20th century trained.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

No need to confine yourself anywhere. I throroughly dig composers from Josquin and Palestrina, to Handel and Tartini, to Mozart and Beethoven, to Bruckner and Mahler, to Bax and Vaughan Williams, etc... And I'm still in one piece. Let yourself stretch out. You can handle it, trust me.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've stretched myself out from Monteverdi to Peter Mennin over the last 40 years. My sweet spot is Bach, Mozart and early-mid Beethoven.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Sweet, indeed. :tiphat:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Renaissance. Not enough instruments for me
Baroque. Great but gets a little repetitive after awhile. 
Classical era. Same as Baroque. But Beethoven kind of took Classical Era to another direction that was less repetitive. 
Romantic Era. Lots of exploration while keeping the melodies in high priority. 
Modernism. Going away from catchy melodies. Almost antithesis of Romanticism. Hard to explain Modernism as it went so many directions.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I enjoy music from all eras, especially Renaissance and Romantic, but I think my favorite is the post-modern era, about 1960 or so on. I really love the fact that when I hear a work from this era for the first time, I have actually no idea what I might be about to hear.


----------



## noambenhamou (Dec 29, 2013)

Here are piano concertos in order of chromatic complexity. Number one will be easiest to listen to
Schumann piano concerto (there is only one)
Mendelssohn piano concerto (both are easy to listen to)
Chopin piano concerto no1 (overplayed, yes. Epic? Yes.)
Chopin piano concerto no2
Brahms piano concerto no 1 and 2 (a bit more getting used to required but brilliant)
Rachmaninoff piano concerto no 2-3 (for me, the last romantic composer)

You can find all these on YouTube.
Hope you try them


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't know. I find Prokofiev at times to be romantic. Listen to the opening of his Piano Concerto #3. As beautifully melodic as one can get.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

It is my least favorite era even though I'm listening to strauss while typing this. I don't dislike it or anything I just prefer other era's.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes, but which Strauss?


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Yes, but which Strauss?


Richard Strauss


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Piwikiwi said:


> Richard Strauss


Excellent!!!!!!!!


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Piwikiwi said:


> It is my least favorite era even though I'm listening to strauss while typing this. I don't dislike it or anything I just prefer other era's.


You like Modernism more?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Richard Strauss is one of those composers who is difficult to classify. Some of his music bordered on Modernism. Other works could be classified as belonging to Romanticism, Expressionism and also Neo-Classicism.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Richard Strauss is one of those composers who is difficult to classify. Some of his music bordered on Modernism. Other works could be classified as belonging to Romanticism, Expressionism and also Neo-Classicism.


What would you label Schoenberg, Berg, and Webern as?


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

neoshredder said:


> You like Modernism more?


Yes I do actually. (Can't answer with a simple yes because of the character minimum)


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> What would you label Schoenberg, Berg, and Webern as?


Romantic in their early works, expressionist in their middle works, and serial in their later works; excellent throughout.


----------

